# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Can MMA heavyweights like Cain, Mark Hunt, JDS, and other UFC fighters beat this guy?

## frostfire

Im not trying to troll, just new to the MMA world, but take a look at this guy on the left...
The guy on the right is one of the strongest guys on the planet, he recently broke the deadlift record over 1000 lbs, he may not look that big here but he is much much wider and bigger than Brock Lesnar/Bob Sapp, hes about 6 feet 1 and 371 lbs and he looks TINY compared to the strongman competetor on the right (Hafþór Júlíus Björnsson) who can probaby deadlift over 900 lbs. If Cain, Mark hunt or JDS got into a 1 on 1 fight with this huge guy do you think Hafþór Júlíus Björnsson would win? If not how would one take him out? UFC heavyweights like Cain, JDS, Hunt, and Big foot Silva are big guys but much smaller than even the guy on the right, i wouldnt say he is completely immobile either, he is a strongman, not a bodybuilder,

Thank you for any replies

----------


## Lifted1

if the guy in the right is 6'1 370lbs the guy on the left has to be 7'3 400+lbs. heavyweight limit is 265lbs so he wouldn't ever be able to fight. Also I've watched it time and time again, size doesn't always matter.

----------


## j3374

Size does have a pretty big influence- this is why there are weight classes in the first place. Like Lifted said, there are limits, though, to heavy weight class.

If this guy hasn't trained in martial arts or wrestling at all, I don't think he'd be very competitive, even with his size and strength advantage, against top heavyweights.

With a little bit of training, even the basics, I think he'd be very, very dangerous if the weight cap was ever removed.

----------


## BG

6'9" 420lb

----------


## zempey

But just like what happened to Oveream, once you have to pass the piss test, game over. That is one big dude, he would always have a punchers chance against anyone due to his sheer size and athleticism, but if he isn't trained in fighting, he would be at a major disadvantage.

----------


## Khazima

> But just like what happened to Oveream, once you have to pass the piss test, game over. That is one big dude, he would always have a punchers chance against anyone due to his sheer size and athleticism, but if he isn't trained in fighting, he would be at a major disadvantage.


This is spot on.

Any trained fighter of most weight classes would most likely beat him relatively easily. If he got lucky and landed one clean shot it's game over though. 

There's a few videos out there of situations like this, like a pride match where a 120lb little asian fella fights a 400 or 500lb dude and destroys him, dude is fat but still, just couldn't get to him. If you see the sparring match the mountain had with a dude as well, he can't fight at all and turns around when a shot gets thrown at him, survive his initial flurry and he's nothing but dead weight.

----------


## DCI

All I have to say is puginaufski (spelling completely wrong) who was worlds strongest man for years and went into "mma" and got arm barred by the ref who was literally a 1/3 of his size so to me anyone who isn't a trained fighter youre at a disadvantage tbh

----------

